# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Нужен скрипт MP3 файлового обменника подобие box.net

## hackboys

Ищу MP3 File sharing скрипт подобие box.net
Чтобы после Загрузки "MP3 файла" можно было прослушивать музыку.
И ссылка для скачивания музыки изменился через некоторые время как у rapidshare.com  depositfiles.com
Больше месяца ищу такого скрипта :(
Надежда на вас. Ребята очень прошу помогите найти такой скрипт.

----------

